# Suggestions for a demented dolly theme party?



## MorbidMariah

Well, I've been toying around with various ideas for this years Haunted Party, and I'm thinking it might be all about Demented Dollies and a creeped out nursery. I'm just starting to jot down ideas and such, and would love any and all input! Here's what I got so far:
LOTS of messed up dollies all around the house, posed in various messed up scenes. Definitely liking the idea of an evil tea party. Gotta have some creepy nursery sounds going. Lots of pics of creepy looking kids around. Not sure what else though....


----------



## Sananeko

Have a soft little girl singing/humming some of the songs, It really sets the mood. I would also have red tea.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom

you can have blocks that spell out things like "death" or "beware" etc.
bloody stuffed animals
an evil jack in the box
a doll that instead of saying "mama" says "join us" or "die" or something creepy
oh and a haunted doll house


----------



## DeathTouch

You could have people dressed up as dolls. Make it so the creepy dolls converted everyone to creepy dolls.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

we had a doll themed room in our haunt last year...we hung a whole mess of barbies from the ceiling. they were all demented look we tore their heads off and put them on there hand or feet etc. we made shelves and put alot of dolls on the walls. We used blue light and alot of tool to give it an eerie glow and our soundtrack was a sound and music effect sequence we found layered over a midnight syndicate song

01 doll room 09.m4a - 3.58MB


----------



## The Archivist

I would put in a corpse of a nanny that's being fed upon, or at least sucked dry, by a evil toddler doll.


----------



## MorbidMariah

Great ideas, folks! I REALLY like the blocks spelling out creepy words idea, hauntedyardofdoom! If anybody thinks of anything else, keep it coming! I LOVE the collecting ideas phase.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I just watched an episode of Anthony Bourdain's show "No Reservations", and there was this weird river in (I think) Mexico where the locals hung hundreds and hundreds of old, cracked and broken dolls from strings. They were all dangling the length of the river and spread throughout the coast and jungle area. It was supposed to ward off evil spirits or something. A really creepy scene.....

Maybe scour thrift shops for any and all old dolls and hang them in unexpected places. Also try to find and old crib or bassinet that would rock slowly back and forth with a strange infant inside.


----------



## MorbidMariah

Oh, Bloodshed Bros, I forgot to thank you for the nursery sounds clip! I've started collecting various sound effects like this...giggles, music boxes, toys, all creeped out of course.

And Johnny, I totally know what you're talking about! That place is insane! It's called La Isla de las Munecas (The Island of Dolls). I saw the Destination Truth folks go there. So scary! They had one dolly randomly open and close it's eyes while they were asking it to! (HEEBY GEEBIES!!!) Dollies hanging around like that is an excellent idea. :smilevil:


----------



## ubzest

maybe a baby bottle with blood in it and some skull mobiles, scarey clown pics on the walls


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Johnny Thunder said:


> I just watched an episode of Anthony Bourdain's show "No Reservations", and there was this weird river in (I think) Mexico where the locals hung hundreds and hundreds of old, cracked and broken dolls from strings. They were all dangling the length of the river and spread throughout the coast and jungle area. It was supposed to ward off evil spirits or something. A really creepy scene.....
> 
> Maybe scour thrift shops for any and all old dolls and hang them in unexpected places. Also try to find and old crib or bassinet that would rock slowly back and forth with a strange infant inside.


That is a very cool idea.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=18789&highlight=dark+disney

might help tape them to the wall or something


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can you hack dolls or stuffed animals where you press their bellies and they sing or say something cute? You could alter the recording to something creepy or eerie....


----------



## Indyandy

Last year I had a big doll (4') sitting in a rocking chair that rocked. She was holding a smaller doll that was all mutated. I had her singing nursury rhymes to the doll. You couldn't see the face of the mutated doll until you turned the corner. It creeped out quite a few people.
I also had a doll with a smaller doll ripping out of her chest. And a two headed doll.


----------



## morbidmike

bigger dolls at the tea party table with their eye's and lip's sewn shut have realistic fake blood coming outta the needle holes just lil bits ,,,,,I like ubzest idea of clown pics too a mug shot of gasey the clown would be cool I beleive I saw one when I was in google undey Gasey...any way this sounds really cool good luck


----------



## MorbidMariah

I like the clown pictures idea too! In fact, we have an EXCELLENT oil painting of a clown with the most miserable expression you've ever seen. Not like, "ooh, I'm a sad clown", but like, "I'm so freakin depressed, someone get me outta my misery"! It's perfect! 

I'm not sure I could figure out how to hack a talking baby doll, but that's a great idea too.

IndyAndy you've got some excellently creepy ideas there! I expecially like the scene you've described with the big doll in the rocking chair. Awesome.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

MorbidMariah said:


> I'm not sure I could figure out how to hack a talking baby doll, but that's a great idea too.


Oh, me neither, but that's something the cool haunters always say.


----------



## Master-Macabre

Have some sheets or something to cover your walls/furniture to make it look like those houses that people move out of planning to sell but no one wants to buy. (think Jumanji). On the sheets use fluorescent paint that doesn't show up in regular light and write creepy things on them. (example I stole from What Ever Happened to Baby Jane would be "Sister Sister, oh so fair, why is there blood all over your hair?") Then make it a very eerie dark environment with regular dimmed spotlights. Put in some black lights but connect them with timers to your outlets so they alternate throughout the party. One moment you have just a creepy dark environment with regular spotlights and the next the room is covered with some really violent messages. You could also smother fluorescent paint on the dolls and stuff. Your entire display would change as the blacklights go on and off. The timers aren't very expensive either. Here's a pack of 2 for about $16 http://www.improvementscatalog.com/home/improvements/792928169-digital-light-timers.html


----------



## Cowbell

I am rather fond of this item...

http://www.instructables.com/id/Doll-serving-dish/


----------



## MorbidMariah

Well, it's been slow going on Halloween projects this year, but now that we've hit the halfway mark, I'm trying to kick in to overdrive.  Been working on my costume as, you guessed it, a creepy dolly. I've collected some nice REAL antique dolls that I got for cheap because they are quite damaged, which is PERFECT for what I need. Got a handful of newer dolls that look old fashioned that still need some "roughing up". I'm on the hunt for a wooden rocking horse and a basinet. No luck on Craigslist so far. But my brother in law makes wood patterns and he has a great one for a rocking horse. I may have to hit him up for that.


----------



## HalloQueen

Have you seen the "It's Alive" puppet? With a little motor you could probably get it to sit up in a crib.

http://timespacetoys.stores.yahoo.net/italpudoprre.html


----------



## katshead42

These are all awesome ideas. I'm doing a doll themed room for my haunt and I scored a bunch of smaller dolls at dollar tree and I've had a couple painting parties for them. They look awesome. I'm going to steal some of these ideas. I'm glad you posted this thanks.


----------



## Aelwyn

Dolls freak me out to begin with, so anything would be great.

I think there's a prop on here somewhere that's little demons flying around on a mobile over a crib. It was pretty cool.

You could even do a mobile with just doll parts (like a head, a leg, an arm, etc).


----------

